# Sleeping Bear park seeks public input



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sleeping Bear park seeks public input 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/feb/10park.htm

February 10, 2006 

EMPIRE - The National Park Service will sponsor three upcoming open houses to provide information and collect comments about plans for Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore. 
The forums, all scheduled for 3 to 7 p.m., will be held Feb. 14 at Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore Visitor Center in Empire, on Feb. 15 at Traverse Area District Library and on Feb. 16 at Benzonia Township Hall. 
Topics will include natural and cultural resources, visitor use and wilderness. People can submit their comments at the open houses, in writing or online at www.nps.gov/slbe. Comments should be submitted by March 17.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Is this still going on? I thought they pretty much knew already where the area residents stood on this issue?! Leave it the way it is, at least that was my vote when I lived up there, and I still feel that way.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi Bill,
Hope all is well in Florida. 
Well, the more things change, the more they stay the same. The Feds have to have a twenty year Management Plan and as you know they got spanked pretty hard with their last bright idea so they have to try again. Looks to me like they're hoping we've forgotten or at least hope we figure they wouldn't dare try the same tactics again.
They sent out questionaires to everyone on their mailing list from the last go around asking what we would like to see included or excluded in the soon to be announced Management Plan (politically correct?). Dates are set for the first series of public meetings for this week around the area. The same people and organizations that fought them before will be "watchdogging" and keeping them honest through this process 
They located motion sensor cameras at strategic points and moved them periodically so that they checked, I believe, some 300 different locations in hopes of proving the existance the elusive cougar and guess what? All they filmed were coyotes, fox, bobcats, *****, deer and all the other critters we've known all along were there. (God, I'd give a bunch if they would have snapped a shot or two of Bigfoot, but no cougars.) Well, they can't use that excuse for the "Wilderness Designation" anymore. 
They have admitted that they can't close county roads, which most of the two tracks are, since they fall under the jurisdiction of the local county road commissions. Remember how Bob Weaver "explained" that to them the last time, just before he stormed out of the meeting and put up the green signs the next day? That helps limit the size of the inclusive areas that they can "wilderness-ize".
We don't know yet what they have up their sleeves, but you can bet the rent that they'll try something underhanded. They have proven to us that they couldn't be trusted or believed in the past and I see no reason for us to drop our guard now. I'm sure you'll be able to follow the procedings and results on this site.
Tell the wife that Linda and I said hello and we miss her at Charlie's office.
Good fishin',
Butch Thompson


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

During the public hearings I always like to see the public remind the Feds and DNR how the public was lied to and trapping was banned right after the Feds got the land.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Good to hear from both of you, Toto and Bucktail!! How's the fishing in Ft. Myers, Toto? I envy you... 

Anyway, based on rumblings I'm getting of late from the NPS and Sleeping Bear specifically, there may be hope for a realistic future for the Lakeshore...the new ranger there seems to be a mature, sensible human being who has publicly questioned whether the federal Management Plan is even a feasible consideration in Sleeping Bear and other small, populated parks...and Dusty Schultz appears to have taken a complete back seat...

And the camera study didn't find anything other than a lot more bobcats than they thought there were...


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sleeping Bear officials again looking to future 
Management plan for area draws concerns about public's input 

EMPIRE  National Park Service officials are again drawing up plans for Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore's future, jump-starting an endeavor halted almost four years ago amid outcry over a move to scale back park public access.

The public can take part in planning workshops at Traverse City West High School on June 20 and 21. For more information, call the (231) 326-5134 or at www.nps.gov/slbe

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/jun/11bear.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sleeping Bear online forum debuts 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2007/mar/21sleepingbear.htm

03/21/07 FROM STAFF REPORTS

EMPIRE  A new online forum will let the public discuss the general management plan and wilderness study for Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore.

All users can view posted comments, and registered users can post their own comments and questions in a bulletin board style format. A National Park Service moderator will answer questions and facilitate discussions. 

Comments posted on the Web forum are not part of the official public comment periods in the planning process, but allow for community dialogue about the options, said Superintendent Dusty Shultz. 

A newsletter containing the preliminary general management plan alternatives is due out soon, and an official public comment period will follow and be open until May 14. Public meetings will be held in Benzie, Leelanau and Grand Traverse counties in early May.

The forum can be accessed from the park's Web site at www.nps.gov/slbe.


----------

